# Any Vultr users out there using IPv6?



## KuJoe (Sep 3, 2014)

I was looking for a personal test box and decided to give Vultr a try mainly because of the location options which are nice for testing.

Anyways I noticed that their IPv6 is still considered beta but anybody else notice that their IPv6 upload speeds are abysmal? I wasn't expecting gigabit speeds for $5 per month but I was hoping to get something comparable to my download speed at home (not less than 1/5 of that).

My test box is currently deployed on their Dallas, TX location so it's probably just the location but I was hoping somebody else can test this on their instance so I can see what I should expect before I open a ticket with them.







Here's the speedtest I used (if anybody knows of another one that supports IPv6 let me know and I'll be happy to try that one also): http://speedtest.comcast.net


----------



## texteditor (Sep 3, 2014)

Who/where is their Texas stuff colocated with? I'd be curious to see what performance someone is NJ gets


----------



## mikho (Sep 3, 2014)

Les in Japan is using vultr if not mistaken


----------

